# hplip is being stubborn. **SOLVED**

## todd93

I'm nearing the completion of my fresh install of Gentoo. I'm now having trouble getting hplip up and running. I have run hp-setup a few time now and am still getting errors. When I run hp-check, I get the following:

```
# hp-check

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.12)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 14.3

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Note: hp-check can be run in three modes:

1. Compile-time check mode (-c or --compile): Use this mode before compiling the

HPLIP supplied tarball (.tar.gz or .run) to determine if the proper dependencies

are installed to successfully compile HPLIP.                                    

2. Run-time check mode (-r or --run): Use this mode to determine if a distro    

supplied package (.deb, .rpm, etc) or an already built HPLIP supplied tarball   

has the proper dependencies installed to successfully run.                      

3. Both compile- and run-time check mode (-b or --both) (Default): This mode    

will check both of the above cases (both compile- and run-time dependencies).   

Saving output in log file: hp-check.log

Initializing. Please wait...

 

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system information:

Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 9 18:38:56 CST 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Distribution:

gentoo 0.0

Checking Python version...

OK, version 2.6.4 installed

Checking PyQt 4.x version...

OK, version 4.6.2 installed.

Checking for CUPS...

Status: scheduler is running

Version: 1.3.11

error_log is set to level: info

Checking for dbus/python-dbus...

dbus daemon is running.

python-dbus version: 0.83.0

------------------------------------

| COMPILE AND RUNTIME DEPENDENCIES |

------------------------------------

note: To check for compile-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -c parameter (ie, hp-check -c).

note: To check for run-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -r parameter (ie, hp-check -r).

Checking for dependency: CUPS - Common Unix Printing System...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS devel- Common Unix Printing System development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS image - CUPS image development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: DBus - Message bus system...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libjpeg - JPEG library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libpthread - POSIX threads library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libtool - Library building support services...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libusb - USB library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline scanning with hp-scan)...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PolicyKit - Administrative policy framework...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

Checking for dependency: PyQt 4 DBus - DBus Support for PyQt4...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python DBus - Python bindings for DBus...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python devel - Python development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python libnotify - Python bindings for the libnotify Desktop notifications...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python XML libraries...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: scanimage - Shell scanning program...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE...

OK, found.

----------------------

| HPLIP INSTALLATION |

----------------------

Currently installed HPLIP version...

HPLIP 3.9.12 currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hplip]

version=3.9.12

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.9.12

html=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.9.12/html

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

cupsfilter=/usr/libexec/cups/filter

drv=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=no

pp-build=no

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=no

fax-build=no

dbus-build=yes

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

hpijs-install=no

foomatic-drv-install=no

foomatic-ppd-install=no

foomatic-rip-hplip-install=no

hpcups-install=yes

cups-drv-install=yes

cups-ppd-install=no

internal-tag=3.9.12.29

restricted-build=no

ui-toolkit=qt4

qt3=no

qt4=yes

policy-kit=no

hpijs-only-build=no

lite-build=no

udev-acl-rules=no

hpcups-only-build=no

hpijs-only-build=no

Current contents of '/var/lib/hp/hplip.state' file:

# hplip.state - HPLIP runtime persistent variables. 

[plugin]

installed=0

eula=0

Current contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file:

error: Could not access file: No such file or directory

--------------------------

| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

--------------------------

  Device URI                        Model             

  --------------------------------  ------------------

  hp:/usb/PSC_1600_series?serial=M  HP PSC 1600 series

  Y5C9F22HRL0                                         

---------------------------------

| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

---------------------------------

 

PSC_1600

--------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/PSC_1600_series?serial=MY5C9F22HRL0

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/PSC_1600.ppd

PPD Description: HP PSC 1600 Series, hpcups 3.9.12

Printer status: printer PSC_1600 is idle.  enabled since Tue Feb 16 09:38:03 2010

Communication status: Good

PSC_1600_2

----------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/PSC_1600_series?serial=MY5C9F22HRL0

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/PSC_1600_2.ppd

PPD Description: HP PSC 1600 Series, hpcups 3.9.12

Printer status: printer PSC_1600_2 is idle.  enabled since Sun Feb 21 14:48:53 2010

Communication status: Good

---------------------

| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

---------------------

Checking 'cupsext' CUPS extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'pcardext' Photocard extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'hpmudext' I/O extension...

OK, found.

 

-----------------

| USB I/O SETUP |

-----------------

Checking for permissions of USB attached printers...

HP Device 0x4811 at 006:004: 

    Device URI: hp:/usb/PSC_1600_series?serial=MY5C9F22HRL0

    Device node: /dev/bus/usb/006/004

    Mode: 0660

getfacl: Removing leading '/' from absolute path names

# file: dev/bus/usb/006/004

# owner: root

# group: lp

user::rw-

group::rw-

other::---

---------------

| USER GROUPS |

---------------

root bin daemon sys adm tty disk lp wheel floppy mail uucp man console audio cdrom dialout sshd tape video games cdrw usb portage ldap haldaemon plugdev scanner gdm

-----------

| SUMMARY |

-----------

error: 1 error or warning.

Please refer to the installation instructions at:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html

Done.
```

Now this is disturbing, as I have run hp-setup at least 4 times, so I would think unless I'm wrong that it would generate an hplip.conf on it's own.

When I run hp-toolbox as user, I get the following error:

```
hp-toolbox

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.12)

HP Device Manager ver. 15.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

error: Fax disabled.

error: Fax disabled.

warning: Please install version 2.0+ of Reportlab for coverpage support.

error: Fax address book disabled - Python 2.3+ required.

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.12)

System Tray Status Service ver. 2.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

error: Unable to communicate with device (code=12): hp:/usb/PSC_1600_series?serial=MY5C9F22HRL0

error: Device not found
```

This is equally as disturbing as I have Python 2.6 installed. The device status is saying"PSC_1600_series Printer (MY5C9F22HRLO) Device communication error (5012)".

I'm not sure what exactly is going on here, but I know it's causing me a little aggravation. I will welcome any ideas on what do try to resolve this!

Thanks

ToddLast edited by todd93 on Tue Feb 23, 2010 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comprookie2000

Post your /etc/cups/cups.conf

```

cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

# Show troubleshooting information in error_log.

LogLevel debug

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Allow remote access

Port 631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Enable printer sharing and shared printers.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

HostNameLookups On

<Location />

  # Allow shared printing and remote administration...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  # Allow remote administration...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  # Allow remote access to the configuration files...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, what kind of model do you own ?

If you have a laserjet, maybe I will be able to help you.

----------

## todd93

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Also, what kind of model do you own ?
> 
> If you have a laserjet, maybe I will be able to help you.

 

Sorry, I have a PSC 1610v All-in-One.

Todd

----------

## todd93

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> Post your /etc/cups/cups.conf
> 
> 

 

Okay:

```

# cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $".
```

Thanks

Todd

----------

## comprookie2000

You can try this;

backup your cupsd.conf

mv /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.bak

try mine

restart cupsd

go to localhost:631 and see if you can set up the printer and print a test page.

With LogLevel debug you may see something.

----------

## todd93

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> You can try this;
> 
> backup your cupsd.conf
> 
> mv /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.bak
> ...

 

Well, That did work, and I do have a cups test page, however, hplip is still producing the same error.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## comprookie2000

Can you post the errors;

tail -n30 /var/log/cups/error_log

----------

## todd93

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> Can you post the errors;
> 
> tail -n30 /var/log/cups/error_log

 

You bet!!

```

# tail -n30 /var/log/cups/error_log

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:12 -0600] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo" = localhost:631

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:14 -0600] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth0" = 192.168.0.102:631

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:14 -0600] Report: clients=0

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:14 -0600] Report: jobs=7

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:14 -0600] Report: jobs-active=0

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:14 -0600] Report: printers=2

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:14 -0600] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:14 -0600] Report: stringpool-string-count=603

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:14 -0600] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10168

D [23/Feb/2010:09:18:14 -0600] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=11848

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:14 -0600] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo" = localhost:631

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:15 -0600] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth0" = 192.168.0.102:631

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:15 -0600] Report: clients=0

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:15 -0600] Report: jobs=7

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:15 -0600] Report: jobs-active=0

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:15 -0600] Report: printers=2

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:15 -0600] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:15 -0600] Report: stringpool-string-count=603

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:15 -0600] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10168

D [23/Feb/2010:09:19:15 -0600] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=11848

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:16 -0600] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo" = localhost:631

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:17 -0600] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth0" = 192.168.0.102:631

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:17 -0600] Report: clients=0

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:17 -0600] Report: jobs=7

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:17 -0600] Report: jobs-active=0

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:17 -0600] Report: printers=2

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:17 -0600] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:17 -0600] Report: stringpool-string-count=603

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:17 -0600] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10168

D [23/Feb/2010:09:20:17 -0600] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=11848
```

Thanks

Todd

----------

## comprookie2000

Run groups and cat /etc/group and post the output.

----------

## todd93

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> Run groups and cat /etc/group and post the output.

 

Okay, for the "groups" command I get the following:

for root:

```

# groups

root bin daemon sys adm tty disk lp wheel floppy mail uucp man console audio cdrom dialout sshd tape video games cdrw usb portage ldap haldaemon plugdev scanner gdm
```

for user:

```

$ groups

wheel floppy mail news audio cdrom video cdrw usb users todd93
```

I can already see that my user is not a member of the lp or scanner group.

```

$ cat /etc/group

root::0:

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon,tjh

tty::5:root

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp,root

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,todd93,tjh

floppy::11:root,haldaemon,todd93,colleen,tjh

mail::12:mail,todd93,colleen,root

news::13:news,todd93

uucp::14:uucp,root

man::15:man,root

console::17:root

audio::18:todd93,root,colleen,tjh

cdrom::19:haldaemon,root,todd93,colleen,tjh

dialout::20:root,colleen,tjh

tape::26:root,colleen,todd93,tjh

video::27:root,todd93,colleen,tjh

cdrw::80:haldaemon,root,todd93,colleen

usb::85:haldaemon,root,todd93,colleen,tjh

users::100:games,todd93

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage,root

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:root

cron:x:16:

ssmtp:x:1000:

crontab:x:1001:

locate:x:245:

messagebus:x:1002:

haldaemon:x:1003:haldaemon,root

plugdev:x:1004:haldaemon,root,todd93,colleen,tjh

ldap:x:439:colleen,todd93,root

todd93:x:1005:todd93

lpadmin:x:106:

mysql:x:60:

scanner:x:1006:root,todd93,colleen,tjh

sabayon-admin:x:1007:

games:x:35:root

gdm:x:1008:root

stb-admin:x:1009:

colleen:x:1010:colleen

tjh:x:1011:tjh
```

Thanks

Todd

----------

## comprookie2000

Go ahead and add your user to them, and log out and back in and restart cupsd and hope for the best.

----------

## d2_racing

You really need to be inside the lp group.

At the end of the emerge, there's a warning about that  :Razz: 

----------

## todd93

 *comprookie2000 wrote:*   

> Go ahead and add your user to them, and log out and back in and restart cupsd and hope for the best.

 

OK, that worked, we have success, thank you so much for your help. Where Gentoo really has a major drawback is it is actually so stable that once you do these things and set them up properly, you don't have to mess with it anymore, due to the stability, it just keeps going. I have just built this machine, and this is a fresh install, and only the second time I have installed Gentoo the first time I installed has been about 5 years ago!

This one is solved!!

Thanks

Todd

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

